# Need an anti-dep, whats the best in the uk?



## kjh498 (Jun 27, 2002)

Could anyone tell me what the best anti-dep med is these days from the UK for ibs-d as I have heard that many can cause d! ahhh Really needing to take some asap


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im moving this to the anti dep forum, prob better there because i know nothing about them. lol!Spliffy


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Certain Antidepressants actually make D worse (or can) such as Prozac. Some AD make your system speedier that makes D worse. I have had great success with Paxil because it tends to make people constipated. No matter what I do, I couldn't get constipated (except for a day or two)for the world. But the Paxil seems to help me. I take 30 mg. per day.Leslie


----------

